# String Suppressors (STS)



## Oxford

*String Suppressors (STS)*
_by Beretta16_

A String Suppressor will not cause you to lose any speed. By adding a string suppressor your string will not extend past the resting point of the string. The result is loss of arm slap, loss of string twang, and the option for you to remove all string silencers.

A string suppressor will NOT cause your bow to lose any speed. In fact it allows you to save some, by removing unnecesary string silencers (such as catwhiskers).

The most common types of string suppressors are made by STSman (the original and inventor), Meanv2, and Coolhandluke.

Some like Meanv2's and Coolhandluke's string suppressor more because some find it to look more "clean", but that is truly to be all in the eye of the beholder. All products do a very good job, and 1 isn't necesarily any better than the other.


----------

